# Finally got a perfect score



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

After many attempts I finally got a perfect "25" on the slingshotleague.com 10 meter target contest.
'Bout time!


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

That should make you feel warm and fuzzy inside. Great shooting!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That has got to feel good!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> That has got to feel good!


Yes it does!


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Excellent shooting .


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice shooting M.J.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice!!!!! .... . im jealous.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Nice!!!!! .... . im jealous.


You could do it


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice, MJ. Great shooting!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Good job, mj. Funny how paper makes it so much harder to focus on a point, huh? Congrats!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

if i were you , id probally frame it. congrats .


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey, the baby seemed quite pleased with your shooting too Bud! NICEEEEEEEE!!!!!!! Flatband


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Hey, the baby seemed quite pleased with your shooting too Bud! NICEEEEEEEE!!!!!!! Flatband


Yeah, he's pretty cool! He likes to watch daddy shoot


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Well done and congratulations.


----------

